# Do women initiate sex?



## steak (May 6, 2011)

Do women initiate sex? And not only giving hints to it and being subtle but actually initiating sex straight up like a man would?

Just curious, it seems to me that in most relationships the guy is always the one initiating sex.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Whole thread on this not too far back.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't understand the purpose of inane questions like this.
Steak, do you really believe that no woman EVER initiates sex?
I know that you are smarter than that, my dear.


----------



## steak (May 6, 2011)

Mrs.G said:


> I don't understand the purpose of inane questions like this.
> *Steak, do you really believe that no woman EVER initiates sex?*I know that you are smarter than that, my dear.


I don't know. But I get the impression that what women consider "initiating" and men consider initiating is completley different.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/12804-does-your-wife-ever-initiate-sex.html


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

steak said:


> Do women initiate sex? And not only giving hints to it and being subtle but actually initiating sex straight up like a man would?
> 
> Just curious, it seems to me that in most relationships the guy is always the one initiating sex.


There is a reason a man is normally "the Initiator" in these things -- he has on average 10 times more Testosterone than a woman flowing through his veins, this is what nature intended. This is the HORNY LUSTFUL Aggressive hormone , also drives fantasies -- and women have MORE Estrogen - this is the RECEPTIVE hormone, so it all makes sense. 

I married a lower Test guy-- he has always been calm, patient, laid back, on the quieter side, decently vanilla (but thankfully loves sex & affection, phyiscal touch his #1 Love language).

He married me, the exact opposite of those calm things ... I am more impatient, get bored easily, more expressive, creative, go after what I want type of woman (I guess I have alot of Test), so I have initiated ALOT in the past 3 years, he loves it. It is all good. 

Men are not all the same, women are not all the same. I feel in all healthy marrages , each spouse should be showing desire , and "initiating" -It just isn't as fullfilling to have it all one sided . Frankly, that would suck, and not in a good way.


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes!!


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

SimplyAmorous...the way you think is pretty much every mans dream..if somehow you could get my wife thinking the same..haha..


----------

